# 60D Diopter (expletive deleted!)



## FSJeffo (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone else find that they pick up their camera, go to take a shot, scratch their head, and then figure out that the diopter adjustment dial on their camera has moved? It's driving me nuts! Seems to happen every other time I take my camera out of the bag (and the way it's placed in the bag it isn't touching anything). Has anyone found a fix? I'm seriously considering putting a little dab of super glue on the %*(&&^* thing. Someone (Canon!) should make it so that the eyecup covers it...

JM


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 24, 2012)

I feel your pain!

That thing annoys me to no end.   So many times I'm sitting there squinting trying to manual focus and thinking to myself, "I'm not that drunk!"   ...and then moments later I remember to reset the diopter, _again_.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 24, 2012)

A small dab of silicone sealer... it's much easier to remove later.


----------

